# Need advise or suggestions



## KobusMTL (27/5/20)

Hi Guys
Sorry if this is in the wrong place but didn't see another place where i can post it. 

I have a that has a teslacigs mod they going to give me. But before I'm going to use it going to read alot more about battery safety and all the works. 

My question is about tanks. 
I'm looking for a RBA tank for now before I start with RTA or RDTA tanks.
Not looking for a RDA tank now cause it is just a bit limited with the work that i do.

I love the look of the dead rabbit V2 RDA

But i'm looking for a tank that does not have glass because i carry a lot of heavy stuff around at work and don't want broken glass and a pants pocket full of juice. 
Hope there is a tank out there that someone know of that can help. 

Currently I'm using a PM80 which is read nice. But I want to go to next level vaping now

Sorry for the long post

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (27/5/20)

There are a few tanks (RTA) that have ultem or acrylic bubble tanks. The Tauren One, Blotto, Blotto mini comes to mind.
Another option (little more pricey) is to ask Bearded Viking Customs for a custom tank section in acrylic?
Another option is to wrap one of those rubber vape bands around the glass when you are out and about? It won’t look all that pretty, but it will protect the glass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (28/5/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (28/5/20)

Not the greatest RTA when it gets to flavour,(then again i did not play around with mine in regards to coil placing and more. Just dumped it in the cupboard), but will fit the application required..... this thing is build solid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/5/20)

Gringo said:


> View attachment 196984


That will do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> There are a few tanks (RTA) that have ultem or acrylic bubble tanks. The Tauren One, Blotto, Blotto mini comes to mind.
> Another option (little more pricey) is to ask Bearded Viking Customs for a custom tank section in acrylic?
> Another option is to wrap one of those rubber vape bands around the glass when you are out and about? It won’t look all that pretty, but it will protect the glass?
> 
> ...


Solid advice there , I am using the Blotto with an ultem tank , and haven't encountered any problems yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KobusMTL (28/5/20)

Thanks for the advise guys. 

Reading alot about tanks now. 
But I think a ultem tank is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (29/5/20)

hi, I'm not sure why you say an RDA is no good because of the work you do ?

I would say the perfect setup for you is an RDA on a squonker (regulated), boom ! 

something like a Pulse maybe

pros - great RDA flavour, no leaking, RDA can be rewicked in a jiffy, can't break the glass, huge juice capacity around 7ml's, pocket friendly

cant think of a con

win win

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (29/5/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm not sure why you say an RDA is no good because of the work you do ?
> 
> I would say the perfect setup for you is an RDA on a squonker (regulated), boom !
> 
> ...



Pulse 2 so to say confirmed, and the route GeekVape is going With the Aegis range we might get the 2x700 battery squonk mod, we might see a squonk comeback before the end of the year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

Vapefly RDTA might do the trick, not much to break there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KobusMTL (29/5/20)

@Stranger that is really really pretty

@vicTor i do lighting in tv and film world.
So hard and manual labour and not always the cleanest. 
But a squonk does sound like a good idee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

I have the RDTA mesh version and here is a build i did on it. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/just-a-thank-you.t66139/#post-843592

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (29/5/20)

I would pair that for a work situation with this. 

https://www.rincoe.com/kits-mods/manto-mini-rda-kit

The RDA that comes with is not good but the mod is very tough, simple and has almost nothing to go wrong with it. No screen to break. Anti shock. Paired with an RDTA that you can just chuck in a top pocket would be a winner. A couple of 18650's and you are good all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KobusMTL (29/5/20)

That is very nice as well. 

This lock down really really needs to be lifted now. 
So I can work and make some moola for nice goodies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

Rincoe manto mini, it survived things that other mods thought about and broke. I did construction, that was my workhorse. The button gave in after a year and a half of daily use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (29/5/20)

Silo said:


> Rincoe manto mini, it survived things that other mods thought about and broke. I did construction, that was my workhorse. The button gave in after a year and a half of daily use.


I hope you didn't throw it away.
Its usually a cheap micro tactile switch that can be replaced, Im on my 3rd one for my Ijoy Solo mini from 2016.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

Still use it as a base. Have another mod that I also need to do. One day when I find a switch and some solder gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/5/20)

Silo said:


> Still use it as a base. Have another mod that I also need to do. One day when I find a switch and some solder gear.


I got mine from Yebo electronics.
Just bent the legs out so that I could solder them onto the smt pads.




*Tact Switch 6mm Knob 4.3mm (SWP301)*
* R5.14*
Standard 6mm tact switch with button height of 4.3mm from pcb.
Suitable for direct pcb mounting.
Contact rating 50mA at 12V DC SPST.
Contact resistance 0.1 ohms.
Overall size 6 x 6 x 4.3mm plus 3.5mm pcb pins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> I got mine from Yebo electronics.
> Just bent the legs out so that I could solder them onto the smt pads.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you! Electronics stores like these are a rarity I swear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KobusMTL (29/5/20)

Thanks for all the help. 

I am ready for next phase (i hope) for the vaping journey. 
Looking at the following
Will probably look at a couple of reviews over the weekend. 
Really like the way of going sqounking with a sqounk mod. 
For a this a mod 
https://www.geekvape.com/kits/aegis/aegissquonk.html
For a RDTA at this 
http://www.vandyvape.com/atomizer/rda/atomizer/rda/pulse-x-bf-rda/
http://www.vandyvape.com/atomizer/rda/atomizer/rda/phobia-v2-rda/

What you guys think?


----------



## Silo (29/5/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> I am ready for next phase (i hope) for the vaping journey.
> Looking at the following
> ...



I haven't used any of those, I will merely comment.

I like the look of the aegis squonk. The way that there isn't really a battery or squonk door makes it very sturdy I can imagine. The screws would annoy me when changing batteries. Also, it is a squonk, look at spare bottles, some bottles can ruin juice after some time.

RDTA is a rebuildable tank atomizer, generally has few mls of juice, or used as RDA.
RDA is plain an simple, the squonk would be the tank.

Personally I would be using an RDA, similar to the phobia v2 rather than the pulse-x.


----------



## KobusMTL (3/7/20)

Hi gents. 
So i got myself the single topside nick. 
It is in really good condition and a good price So can't wait to test it out. Now I need to just get some more moola so I can buy rest of the goodies

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (3/7/20)

Well done you, please be careful the rabbit hole ..... she is a deep one.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KobusMTL (3/7/20)

Thank you @Stranger already have one foot in. But with limited funds it makes the rabbit hole a bit tighter. Lucky when I have all up and running i should be able to test my DIY flavours better

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (3/7/20)

Adephi said:


> Pulse 2 so to say confirmed, and the route GeekVape is going With the Aegis range we might get the 2x700 battery squonk mod, we might see a squonk comeback before the end of the year.



I'll definitely grab one of those!


----------



## CJB85 (3/7/20)

KobusMTL said:


> Thank you @Stranger already have one foot in. But with limited funds it makes the rabbit hole a bit tighter. Lucky when I have all up and running i should be able to test my DIY flavours better


@Ruwaid are you still looking for someone to buy that Hadaly?
Maybe @KobusMTL needs it for DIY flavour testing?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

